# Coyote Question???????



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey guys! I have a question and i'll admitt i am not much of a predator hunter. I work for a pheasnet hunting club in southern ut and the last two weekends while i have been out relasing birds i have kicked up two coyotes. The question i have is do coyotes stick around in a certain area or do they move around a lot? I'm sure they are feeding on the birds that don't get shot. So do they stay in an area while there is food avaible? That is what i would if i were a coyote. The one coyote ran about 100 yards, stopped and looked at me! i couldn't believe it. :shock:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Both.

I think some can move miles and miles, always on the move in search of food. Others I would think would stay in a certain area, provided they have "easy pickin's".

Let me know If I can come shoot some of those mangy buggers for ya..


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

Just like you and me they are a slave to there GUT, they will follow the food like my fat uncle to a Wendy’s. All those birds like a Wendy’s to them.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Released birds may be easier picking for a coyote and they KNOW it. The coyote saw you as serving a meal and it didn't want to stray too far from where it thinks some birds may be released.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

+1 they will follow the food, coyotes are pretty lazy if they can be. They will stay in an area forever if the food source is abundant. Like saw said if you need someone to come take care of them let me know.


----------



## Pointer_Jason (Oct 12, 2009)

What club is it where is it located.


----------

